# Straight Russian Arabian stallions in the US?



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Is anyone out there standing a straight Russian Arabian stud in the US?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Link to Google search of Straight Russian stallions standing in the U S 


https://www.google.com/search?q=Straight+Russian+Arabian+Stallions+standing+in+the+U+S&oq=Straight+Russian+Arabian+Stallions+standing+in+the+U+S&aqs=chrome..69i57.45176j1j4&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

There are a few. Many have been exported to Canada but are still available. Like Polar Star and Aabsolut. It really depends on what you are looking for specifically. There is also frozen available from Europe. Unfortunately, I lost mine to old age a few years ago, *Stanislav, a *Mag son.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I was hoping to find a Russian stallion in the western US, but it looks as if frozen or cooled semen is what is available.

I have a straight Russian mare, by Pistachio and out of TR Narvina, who I am looking at breeding.

I was hoping that the forum's helpful experts might have personal knowledge of any available Russian studs.

Dehda01, I am sorry to hear of *Stanislav's passing.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you. Stan was quite the horse. I have a SR mare from him and a very nice gelding. I have looked at exporting semen from Europe for my mare for diverse bloodlines to get pull away from *Aswan, but am not sure I will do it any time in the near future.

The SR lines are very limited in America. Live cover is basically non-existent. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, I didn't realize it would be so difficult to find a SR stud. Guess that's one reason why it's worth preserving the bloodline if I can. My mare has no Aswan in her paternal lineage, twice in her maternal lines.

Something for me to mull over for the future, thank you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Herd Dispersal Auction

Check out Seth Paulson in Nebraska. He has had some LOVELY horses in the past. I know he's been cutting way back of late, but he may still have something that appeals to you.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Dreamcatcher Arabians--I took a look at Mr Paulson's webpage, but it would seem that he no longer has any straight Russian studs.

This is a much harder task than I had realized! 

I have a friend who had suggested Calpyso OS as being a nice stud, with a lot of Russian in his pedigree--I may wind up going that route as he is reasonably close to me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sweeney Road said:


> Thanks Dreamcatcher Arabians--I took a look at Mr Paulson's webpage, but it would seem that he no longer has any straight Russian studs.
> 
> This is a much harder task than I had realized!
> 
> I have a friend who had suggested Calpyso OS as being a nice stud, with a lot of Russian in his pedigree--I may wind up going that route as he is reasonably close to me.


He's very nice and I like his sire a lot. If I were still breeding, he'd be the type I would breed to. My own horse SVS Il Divo, now a gelding, is very similar to him.


----------



## AlKhamsa (Feb 16, 2016)

Horseclicks.com used to have ads sometimes for stallions put up for Breeding Services. I came across several in my search for a horse. Haven't been on there much lately. I noticed they changed the layout and the search criteria. I've been devoting my time to work and researching blood lines when I'm not at work. There's also EquineNow - Horses for Sale, myhorseforsale.com and DreamHorse.com - Horses for Sale - Dream Horse Classifieds


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out Willomar in WA state. I'm not sure which stallions they currently have, but they had some wonderful Russian stallions in the past.

Willomar Arabians in western Washington. Breeders of endurance horses


----------

